# Burmillas



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

More show photos , Burmilla Kittens this time.

I met nice lady at last weeks show that breeds Burmillas , thought I would share the photos. 
Her website is Burmilla & Asian Cat Breeders UK
Hope you enjoy the photos.

*Snowy *





































*Larry *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what brilliant pictures, and stunning cats,


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Lovely pics - I love the burmillas what beautiful cats!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmmm when are you coming to a show near me? LOL, great pics :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely great photos again Matt! These are more type than the Sphynx!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

More great photos Matt; I particularly love the last one as I think the cat shows his complete love for his owner.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i want iwant i want they are goargeus  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Stunning cats....beautiful pics.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Love the choice of colour that you used in the background of the pretty baby's pictures! very tastefully done!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are lovely!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi i must say you sure take some beautifull pictures..
Can i ask what camera you use?*


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

You should find out which shows do not have a photographer at them and offer your services, you would make a fortune, they are beautiful pics and very personal.

Well done!

Izzie


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone, 

I use a Nikon SLR and a number of lenses, most of these photos are taken with a 50mm. 

I would love to come along to cat shows and take photos for people.
Its something I've been looking at doing for a few months now. 
If you're going to a show and would like some photos just ask , I would be happy to help. I prefer the close up and personal style of pet photos rather than the typical cat portraits.


----------

